# Questions regarding rebuilding my Asus K55vd



## Epilepsy (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys hoping to get some information on potentially rebuilding/upgrading my laptop.

Current things I would like to upgrade.
- GPU
- RAM
- Hard Drive

Current
- GPU - Nvidia GeForce 610M
- 6GB DDR3 
- 700GB 5400 RPM SATA

My primary question is is possible to upgrade my GPU since it has an integrated Intel 4000 as well as the Nvidia 610M.

My other question is what should i upgrade the RAM/Hard Drive to, and is it possible for this laptop to have two hard drives? I dont know how to find this information about being able to support 2 hard drives.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The only upgradable part on a laptop is the hard drive and RAM, everything else cannot be.

I would recommend putting money towards a desktop or new laptop PC.


----------



## Epilepsy (May 5, 2017)

Was just trying to be a little more cost efficient. i have a high end gaming desktop. The laptop is for more on the go.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Best you could do for the laptop is to upgrade it with an SSD. It will improve loading and start times.


----------

